# Need 3 nts in Vegas



## Gophesjo (Oct 21, 2015)

1 bed for Nov 20, 21 and 22 - will pay $50 per night.  (Last minute ressie for platinum Wyndham or Bluegreen owner perhaps?).


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 21, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> 1 bed for Nov 20, 21 and 22 - will pay $50 per night.  (Last minute ressie for platinum Wyndham or Bluegreen owner perhaps?).



Maybe I don't know how Wyndham or Bluegreen system works but $50 a night seems waaaaaay too low, and even if it is doable for the price within these 2 systems, it is too much trouble for someone who would be willing to spend time to co-ordinate this.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 21, 2015)

sptung said:


> Maybe I don't know how Wyndham or Bluegreen system works but $50 a night seems waaaaaay too low, and even if it is doable for the price within these 2 systems, it is too much trouble for someone who would be willing to spend time to co-ordinate this.



The GC alone would be $33 per night.


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 23, 2015)

*I may be cheap, but I am not a cheap schlub*

Just to explain - certain platinum members (at least at Wyndham) get free guest certs, and last minute ressies for half points.  I have had certain mega points owners make me this kind of deal before with points they would otherwise need to spend, extend, or lose.


----------



## geekette (Oct 23, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> Just to explain - certain platinum members (at least at Wyndham) get free guest certs, and last minute ressies for half points.  I have had certain mega points owners make me this kind of deal before with points they would otherwise need to spend, extend, or lose.



Bluegreen: 20th not available, 3 nights beginning the 21st is available.  Season is red, only available is 1 br standard, sleeps 2 max.  PM me if this works for you.

[note to other posters:  there is no gc needed, no housekeeping fees, etc]


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 24, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you, Geekette,

I need the 20th, and cannot extend to the night of the 23rd, so unless it would be worth it to you to do just two nights, I will likely just keep my hotel ressie for all three nights, rather than switching locations after the first night.  Once again, thanks for checking, and for informing the others of how it works with Bluegreen points!


----------

